
Ask HN: Do you use a mood tracker / journalling app? Why/why not? - zaksingh
I&#x27;ve bounced between paper notebooks, Apple&#x27;s notes app, and have recently begun looking at apps designed specifically for journalling and&#x2F;or mood tracking. Is there a better alternative? Is it even worth the time investment?
======
analyticascent
I use an app that has that as a feature, but I personally never utilize it.

The main reason is that each time I take a moment to "think" about how I feel,
my mood changes accordingly.

In a way it's like a self-inflicted Hawthorne Effect __when I try to
consciously track my mood.

 __[caveats to the Hawthorne
Effect:[https://www.nber.org/papers/w15016.pdf](https://www.nber.org/papers/w15016.pdf)]

Another issue is that I'm not sure what to do with the information such an app
feature would generate. For many, mood is the result of things that aren't
within their control.

------
randomor
I do. Went so far as creating an app for it cos I can’t stand using note
taking apps or other badly designed tools. It’s called ZenJournal:
[https://thezenjournal.com/](https://thezenjournal.com/)

------
billconan
I do not. I can't self heal. I need to talk to others.

